# Somerville 6-18



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today had Zach from College Station on Somerville for some bow fishing!!! Good times on the water. Zach had never bow fished before but after a few shots to judge hold under he was smacking them fish. 

If you want to learn bow fishing and don't have the equipment I have plenty for you to use.


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Awesome Day*

I went out bow fishing with Richard for the first time today and had an awesome experience. I worked the night before so I was running a little late, but Richard did some scouting while he waited on me, and as soon as I got there he put me on the fish. This was my first time bow fishing and let me tell you it's addicting!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be schduleing another trip with Richard as soon as I can. Thanks again Richard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Zach had a good time. Looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------

